# Amanda error



## zambombas (May 6, 2012)

I have create*d* the disklist an*d* put the next

```
localhost      [FILE] /tmp [/FILE]   hard-disk-tar
```

I rec*ei*ved the next error:


```
planner: ERROR Request to localhost failed: timeout waiting for ACK
 localhost [FILE]/tmp [/FILE]RESULTS MISSING
```

*A*ny idea?

```
DUMP SUMMARY:
                                       DUMPER STATS               TAPER STATS
HOSTNAME     DISK        L ORIG-KB  OUT-KB  COMP%  MMM:SS   KB/s MMM:SS   KB/s
-------------------------- ------------------------------------- -------------
localhost    /tmp          MISSING ------------------------------------------
```


----------



## zambombas (May 7, 2012)

I fixed the problem but I have the next:


```
user root from some.deleted.host is not allowed to execute the service noop:
 cannot open /var/db/amanda/.amandahosts: Permission denied
```


----------

